# Disposal quantity?



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Man... I hate to do this. This is as close as I want to get to a "How much do I charge" post..... LOL! Anyway, Got a call to estimate a house demo. No problem there but this owner wants an all inclusive price on the demo and disposal. Last one I did in town the owner lined up the roll-offs as the roll-off company is owned by a relative of his. I can be competitive on the demo and cleanup, capping the utilities, etc but I have no idea on how much to figure in on the disposal except the tipping fee at the landfill which is by the ton.... OK, here's my 'How much' question. Ugh, this hurts! :shutup: Is there a way to estimate rough tonnage on this house? Its empty so there is nothing other than the structure. I have a WAG that it will take 4-5 30yd roll-offs. Any insight is much appreciated. Thanks, Paul
(OK Gene, let me have it.... Both barrels! LOL!)


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

More pics.... Forgot to say that the foundation can be buried onsite....


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

here's a link that will be helpful to you Paul, the house demos we do, we pull all lumber into a pile, crawl excavator up on top, spin cookies, and turn it into toothpicks....saves LOTS of loads to the landfill, and doesn't take very long. good luck. you might call your roll off vendor and ask him if he can give you an idea what they typically average "weight" wise on other jobs. you should be able to come up with a rough per square foot base weight using the #'s on that link. and just multiply it by your wall area, roof, and floor sq. footages.....good luck!

http://www.p1m.com/m-w.htm


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Excellent link Gene... Thanks a bunch! 

Sorry about that last pic. It was from another job that I went to yesterday to fuel.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That's one of those real tough things to estimate. Even little things can make a big difference in the weight.

For instance an old house like that could have 2 maybe even 3 layers of shingles, that alone can cost a few tons, but not really effect the number of dumpster cans.

I have not done a demo like this in years and when we did we were able to pay per load, as opposed to per ton. Now we would have to pay per ton also.

My thoughts are that you would be hard pressed to get much over 15 tons in a 30 yard can, probably much less. 

Any chance of bidding it with everything except tipping fees, since that will be the biggest variable.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

How many square feet is the house? In general, i find 1300 sq feet = roughly 100 cubic yards of debris. C&D debris weighs in at around 800lbs per cubic yard. A touch more for plaster and lath, a touch less for sheetrock. Just by looking at your pictures, im guessing you have 7 30 yard dumpsters of debris. Roughly 84 tons. Looking like a fairly new roof, so maybe you will be lucky and someone did it right and stripped it down to the deck and started over.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

If you are paying for the Roll offs by way of a Waste Company, the weight means NOTHING. It is the volume. At least where I deal.

As for the rest.........Listen to what the Demo and Excavation Guys are telling you.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

100 sf of floor is roughly a ton.

I think you got 7-8 dumpsters like JD said


----------



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

usually we charge 200 for pick up and drop off of the can then its 90 bucks a ton shingles cost extra. but you can get a reduced rate if you sort the material seperate metal strip the room first things like that so talk to your hauler another option is to rent a 100 yard demo trailer


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

You will average 8 tons per 30 Cy Box I would figure 6 Box froms the picture just to be safe. I dont know were you located so can help you on price. I figure 3 days min. for any house demo (demo everything, load boxes, demo and remove concrete , scrap, hnad clean up and rough grade what ever dirt is on site. I do demo with a 2/3 grapple and have my own rolloff's and it always seems to work out about right.


----------

